# injectable primo acetate



## somphon (Mar 14, 2011)

First post here so hello.  Quick stats...39 y/o, 5'5'' 164-65lbs, 10% BF-probably less, training since high school (weights, swimming, cycling, boxing, marines...), cycle history consists of Sust, Cyp, A-drol, Deca & Var all at low to moderate dosages spread over 5 courses/18 years with good results (last was Var @ 45 ED-7 wks last year...no complaints).  
  Never used short acting esters and looking to do so.  Particularly interested in Primobolan Acetate injection.  However, I've heard about serious pain & swelling associated w/ this compound.  I believe Sciroxx carries it in EO so if anyone has any experience w/ this input is welcome.  Thax


----------



## BigBird (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought injectable Primo is in the longer acting Enanthate ester.  The oral Primo is the acetate form (and not nearly as worthwhile as the injectable).  I could be wrong but this was always my understanding of it.  In this day and age, I wouldn't be surprised if an injectable acetate version is made though.


----------



## GMO (Mar 15, 2011)

Primo A is available through at least one of our sponsors here.  I've personally never used it, but I can't imagine it being too painful unless the BA content is high.  I've never had issues with Primo Enanthate or Acetate compounds like Tren, but I guess it would vary depending on the lab.


----------



## BigBird (Mar 15, 2011)

GMO said:


> Primo A is available through at least one of our sponsors here. I've personally never used it, but I can't imagine it being too painful unless the BA content is high. I've never had issues with Primo Enanthate or Acetate compounds like Tren, but I guess it would vary depending on the lab.


 

Injectable Primo A?  I thought the Primo A came in oral form and only in oral form.  I guess I'm wrong.


----------



## GMO (Mar 15, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Injectable Primo A?  I thought the Primo A came in oral form and only in oral form.  I guess I'm wrong.



Hey bro...you can't ALWAYS be right...99% of the time is good enough 

Manufacturer:  _*Sciroxx*_
Substance: _*Methenolone Acetate*_
Pack: _*10 ml vial (50mg/ml)*_


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmmm anyone try this stuff?


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 13, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing....


----------



## tupin (Apr 13, 2011)

Why Primo? What's your goal?


----------



## queenfit (Dec 21, 2011)

brickshthouse79 said:


> Hmmm anyone try this stuff?



Just started it. I don't notice too much injection pain or swelling but I use a very small dosage because I'm female.


----------



## somphon (Dec 22, 2011)

9 months after I started this but better late than never.  I ended up purchasing Primo E but just keeping it for now.  Still interested in Ace.  I could easily use it the first 4-5 weeks while waiting for the E to kick in or the last 4-5 ... or both for that matter.  Interested to see how it works for you.  And is it the same as the picture above, same lab?


----------



## unclem (Dec 22, 2011)

somphon said:


> First post here so hello. Quick stats...39 y/o, 5'5'' 164-65lbs, 10% BF-probably less, training since high school (weights, swimming, cycling, boxing, marines...), cycle history consists of Sust, Cyp, A-drol, Deca & Var all at low to moderate dosages spread over 5 courses/18 years with good results (last was Var @ 45 ED-7 wks last year...no complaints).
> Never used short acting esters and looking to do so. Particularly interested in Primobolan Acetate injection. However, I've heard about serious pain & swelling associated w/ this compound. I believe Sciroxx carries it in EO so if anyone has any experience w/ this input is welcome. Thax


 
 EO can cause allergies if your allergic, such as knots at inject site. but like former post said wats your goal? i used primo very rarely as it takes forever to gain anything and its mostly a womans drug. if your looking to gain any mass you better have enough for 20 weeks. i would go w/ something a little stronger if i were you. that depends on wat ur goals are though. i think its garbage and expensive. imo.


----------



## somphon (Dec 23, 2011)

Test P with it (HCG as well).  Second, not looking to gain "mass", whatever that is, fat? water? bloat?  Third, I have 8,000mgs, enough PE to run 13 weeks @ 600mgs or 500mgs @ 16.  Have used stronger things in the past, trained different, ate different, thought different.  I don't care for the sides (blood pressure, LDL/HDL...).  At 25 it was whatever, red meat, potatoes, Test, Anadrol and "mass"....at 40 it's fish, broccoli, acai, Primo and quality.  $ is not an issue.  And it's not EO I've come to find out so I was wrong about that.


----------



## Usealittle (Dec 23, 2011)

queenfit said:


> Just started it. I don't notice too much injection pain or swelling but I use a very small dosage because I'm female.



 it's good to see females in this section.... If you can keep us upon how it turns out. How much you running and for how long.


----------



## TonyMack (Dec 23, 2011)

I think Sciroxx uses MCT oil. I'm allergic to EO and I emailed and asked what they use, they told me no EO, but their oil is natural and the details are kept private. Heard from someone on another board they use coconut based MCT.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 23, 2011)

somphon said:


> Test P with it (HCG as well). Second, not looking to gain "mass", whatever that is, fat? water? bloat? Third, I have 8,000mgs, enough PE to run 13 weeks @ 600mgs or 500mgs @ 16. Have used stronger things in the past, trained different, ate different, thought different. I don't care for the sides (blood pressure, LDL/HDL...). At 25 it was whatever, red meat, potatoes, Test, Anadrol and "mass"....at 40 it's fish, broccoli, acai, Primo and quality. $ is not an issue. And it's not EO I've come to find out so I was wrong about that.


 

Bro you're either gaining "mass" (muscle hopefully, with minimal fat and water) or you're losing fat. You have to gear your diet towards your goal or you will never get anywhere. I know you're 5'5 but at 165 pounds and supposedly 10% you should be trying to put on weight, or trying to get insanely shredded. Trying to "recomp" is not really ideal on anything less than tren, and IMO even then you should be focusing on one or the other. You don't just take gear and lift like normal and hope your body comes out better than before, you have to have a goal in mind and eat for it. 


Also I believe you mentioned using prop but your first few posts didn't seem like you were going to use any test. Just in case it's very important that you do use some form of testosterone, whether primo supposedly has the effects you're looking for a good deal of your gains will come from test and you will feel like shit without it. Again you may already know this but I felt it was important enough to address. Either way let's see a cycle layout and what your goal is for this cycle (muscle gain/fat loss/strength etc.)


----------

